# How to get thar Char-broiled flavor on a gas grill?



## D45 (Nov 22, 2004)

Bought a new Weber grill, I would love to get that char-broil tasted on my hamburgers, so far no luck. Does anybody have any pointers?


Thanks Pete


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Remove the flare-up plates over the burners.


----------



## Nr1052 (Jul 30, 2016)

So itâ€™s never going to be charcoal but... I crank mine up as hot as it gets - about 700 or so; and then put the food on. 

I also have a couple tin foil bread pans and put them under the grate on top of the burner covers - then I fill them up with wood chips before I light up.

It does add a nice smoke flavor and I cook right over the pans. I almost always cook with the grill on full blast, but I am mostly just cooking streaks, pork chops, chicken breast and fishes. Nothing large; I save that for the smoker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Get a Weber charcoal grill for burgers and steaks


----------



## Skifffer (Aug 11, 2016)

I buy the smoking chunks from HEB and put a couple on the grates while preheating the grill. They smoke and smolder while the meat is on and it helps a bunch IMO. Not sure if that's what you mean by char-broil taste but we like it.


----------



## D45 (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks guys! I bought a stainless steel wedge that fit between the burners and filled it full of wood, not the char-broil flavor I was looking for but, not bad. 

Pete


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Your flavor comes from fat dripping into flames, same as a charcoal grill.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> Your flavor comes from fat dripping into flames, same as a charcoal grill.


This is the key to getting the grilled flavor. I put these ceramic bricks in place of the so called flavorizer plates after they corroded. Meet drippings are acidic.

I had to find a grate that could stand the heat and fit the ledge the flavorizer plates sat on. I positioned these bricks as tight as I could on top of the grating. Amazing flavor and much more even heating from this set up than the original. Any future grill I get, I will modify in this way. The closer you can put your flavorizer to the meat, the better grilled flavor you will have.

https://www.amazon.com/BBQ-King-Gri...&sr=8-5&keywords=ceramic+briquettes+for+grill


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

Leo said:


> Get a Weber charcoal grill for burgers and steaks


FTW. Can't burn gas and have it taste like wood!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

bigfishtx said:


> Your flavor comes from fat dripping into flames, same as a charcoal grill.


That was my thought. A steak from a gas grill can taste very good, but that fat needs to burn and make smoke. If anti-flare up works too well, you won't get that flavor.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Right here>>>http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002WJIQGW/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
I have two on each side. I use them every single time. Great smoke. These are the only ones that work very well. I tried others with no luck.

Edit>>Looks like you may have tried it and not liked it. I love mine. About to do fajitas in a bit.


----------



## D45 (Nov 22, 2004)

scwine said:


> Right here>>>http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002WJIQGW/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> I have two on each side. I use them every single time. Great smoke. These are the only ones that work very well. I tried others with no luck.
> 
> Edit>>Looks like you may have tried it and not liked it. I love mine. About to do fajitas in a bit.


That is the exact one I bought! I got some good flavor, but it still wasn't that char-broiled I was looking for.


----------



## shingleman (May 6, 2009)

X2 on the ceramic bricks. Right off cook super fat burgers to get the bricks seasoned.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a couple of the cast iron griddles, flat on one side and ridges on the other. Usually use the flat side but recently, on a charcoal grill, cooked some ribeyes on the side of the griddle with ridges. Let the griddle get hot and seared the steak on the ridges. They came out very good.


----------



## D45 (Nov 22, 2004)

Totally Tuna said:


> This is the key to getting the grilled flavor. I put these ceramic bricks in place of the so called flavorizer plates after they corroded. Meet drippings are acidic.
> 
> I had to find a grate that could stand the heat and fit the ledge the flavorizer plates sat on. I positioned these bricks as tight as I could on top of the grating. Amazing flavor and much more even heating from this set up than the original. Any future grill I get, I will modify in this way. The closer you can put your flavorizer to the meat, the better grilled flavor you will have.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BBQ-King-Gril...&sr=8-5&keywords=ceramic+briquettes+for+grill


Do you have any pics that you can post? Sounds like this my be the ticket....


----------

